

"Doctors gave me 30 days to live": his last post… - kaelig
http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=auto&tl=en&prev=_dd&u=http%3A%2F%2Funcondamne.tumblr.com%2F

======
kaelig
As a follow-up of this news that was posted here a month ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5831848](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5831848)

The author does not say that he is dead for sure. He says that if we read this
most recent post, it probably means he is.

What do you think?

------
Jeremy1026
I followed this from the original HN post. I must say that when I read today's
update I felt saddened. I don't think this was a publicity stunt of any kind,
and that the author really was afflicted with a disease that ultimately took
his life. Well worth reading through to see how looming death affects the
human psyche.

